#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية >  حمل أغنية "بسم الله" أكتوبر 1973 هنا مع الكلمات

## أسامة سيدني

السلام عليكم أيها الإخوة و الأخوات

ها هي الأغنية التي كنت أحاول البحث عنها منذ سنوات ...

الحمد لله الأخ Alybest وجدها أثناء تصفحه للإنترنت معي ..

إنها الأغنية التي يعرفها كل المصريين .. فقد غناها الشعب عام 1973 عندما اقتحم جنودنا الأبطال خط بارليف الدفاعي الشهير .. عند قناة السويس .. 

و لقد تم تخبئتها منذ سنوات نظرا لما سموه "السلام" و لكن أحد ما فقد الأمل في ذلك فظهرت .. و هي ليست متوافرة في أي كاسيت لنفس السبب ..

ولقد أدرجت أيضا كلمات الأغنية الجميلة المؤثرة .. مع تحيات المهندس مصطفى

الرجاء نشرها لأصحابك و في كل مكان

سوف يتذكر مسلمو مصر .. و حتى الأقباط .. نصر 1973 المؤزر .. نرجو الله أن يعيد أيام النصر مرة أخرى إن شاء الله

و لقد لحنها الموسيقار الراحل علي إسماعيل من فرقة رضا .. و كانت آخر أعماله .. و لقد جلس مع رفاقه في أول ليلة العبور و أراد أن يقتبس من وحي المعركة و الهامها .. تاركا كل الألفاظ الوطنية العادية و مبدعا روح الشهب المصري الذي أحس أن الله معع و ناصره حتى النصر على الأعداء

أيها الإخوة و الأخوات أقدم لكم:

بسم الله 1973

http://members.optusnet.com.au/~okan...millah1973.mp3

وهذه كلمات الأغنية

http://members.optusnet.com.au/~okandil/Lyrics.doc


و السلام عليكم

أسامة سيدني

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*
الأخ الكريم أسامة . .

أهلا بك بين إخوانك في المنتدى
و شكراً لك على هذه الهدية العظيمة التي نعتز بها جميعاً

لك أطيب تحياتي
إسلام شمس الدين



:155: 

*

----------


## بنت مصر

*
:152:

أهلا بيك اخي اسامة وبانضمامك الينا
الاغنية دي فعلا من الاغنيات الجميلة
اللي كل المصريين بيحبوها 

:158:

تسلم ايدك واتمنى لك اسعد
الاوقات معنا وبيننا

:158:

بسنت

:152:*

----------


## أسامة سيدني

الأخ شمس الدين

و الأخت من احسن مدينة في العالم

شكرا لكم على رسائلكم الرقيقة

أيووه .. دي حاجة جميلة خالص ..

النشيد ده كلنا بنحبوه مش كده!



أسامة

إسكندراني أصلي بس ساكن عند البغال الأسترال

----------


## عروسة النيل

شكرا لك على مشاركتك معنا يا اخ اسامة سيدنى 
ومقبولة هديتك الرائعة .



فى شوق الى مزيد من المشاركات 






اخوك

عروسة النيل

----------


## Hamody12

شكرا يا اسامه

----------


## ابن الكنانة

أشكرك يا أخي على هذه الأغنية النادرة الرائعة

----------


## zuhair

تحية
على ما يبدو ان الغنية لم تعد موجودة، فانني احصل على الجواب التالي كلما حاولت الحصول على الاغنية التي تمثل مصر التي نعرف.
Error 404 - Not Found
The page you have requested is unavailable on this server.

If you are looking for the site of a particular OptusNet member or just browsing, why not look through our Members Listing.
مع أجمل التحيات
          د. زهير

----------


## atefhelal

*أولا أرحب بالأخ أسامة من سيدنى إن كان مازال متابعا لموضوعه الذى نشره فى أغسطس 2003 ..
ثانيا : حدث معى مثل ماحدث مع الأخ زهير من فلسطين  الذى أرحب بمشاركته الأولى فى المنتدى*

----------


## البريشى

اين التحميل وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------

